# Extended Settings for 1.9.16.1



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've found the one for 1.9.16 but it errors in cwr so I was wondering if there was one for 1.9.16.1?


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

the one for 1.9.16 also applies to 1.9.16.1, you just have to mount system first from CWR in "mounts and storage"


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

Link please?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

In my signature, mount system first


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.magicmonkeystudios.com/android/andythomson/1.9.16/Extended_Settings/


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks mounting system worked perfectly!


----------



## carolina gamecock (Jun 23, 2011)

Tried this just now and found out it broke the camera. Also started getting a lot of fc's aa diffetrnt programs were loading after reboot.


----------

